# How to find out why your pool pump is not fully priming



## DIYMan.

I am going to try this, I have been having issues with my hot tub pump not priming.

http://www.iaqsource.com/aprilaire.php


----------



## Jim F

I get air bubbles in that basket when I run my vacuum and the pump pressure reads zero. I finally figured out that the vacuum makes it work too hard to be efficient. I must also backwash the system after removing the vacuum or else I get all that fine sedement back in through the pool outlet.


----------



## gotboost

I'am having the same problem,can see the water swirl around in the basket before it enter's the pump,and the return is alot weaker then it used to be,the vacuum is also weak,I'am going to try the water hose tomorrow around the lid,


----------



## Scuba_Dave

I installed an oversized pump
So I get the swirls when the water level gets low
In many cases you need to add water to the pool
My pump will pull water in so fast it can drain the basket if the water level is too low
Eventually I need to add a 2nd skimmer
.....I want one actually on the bottom of the pool


----------



## vsheetz

A common air leak is at the rubber O-ring to the lid of the basket at the pump. A coating of vaseline is often needed to help it seal.


----------



## tuzhvouv

Vaseline can be a poor choice unless you know it is compatible with the o-ring material. I used waterproof silicone grease (available in plumbing supplies) on the o-ring for our pump and we got 10-15 of years of use from it, sitting out in the weather all year long.


----------



## JustScrewIt

Sometimes leaves or other debris get caught in the impeller and doesn't allow the pump to prime all the way. That's why shoving a hose into the inlet and blasting water in there like @tripflex said works (most of the time). It basically flushes out the crap blocking the impeller. I saw this quite a bit when I used to work for a pool service company. Other than the hose trick, you can also just use a pair of needle nose pliers to pull out the leaves and twigs and junk. But if neither of those work, you can also dislodge whatevers in there by flipping on the pump with the cover off till it starts sucking air (no longer than 5 seconds), flip it off, it'll 'burp' out water, flip it on again for a few seconds, and back off and that should do the trick. Pull out any remaining debris, fill it, put the cover on, and fire it back up. Open up the pressure relief valve a little to help purge the air and it should prime with no problem now. 

Unless of course your O-rings are cracked, split, or have debris on them causing a less-than-perfect seal. In that case, just clean it off with the hose or get a new one (but don't apply lube to the seal in any case, since they come pre-lubed from the factory already and you still want it to be able to grip the housing to get a good seal). It'd also be a good idea to get a new strainer basket too.


----------



## thediyhubby

The joys of having a swimming pool! Makes you wonder sometimes if it's worth having one, but when you see the kids having a ball in there during the summer, you forget about all the headaches it causes. :laughing:


----------

